# Quality Filtered Water - At Work?



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Just trying to figure out a decent supply of heated aeropress water at work..

I have no access to a kettle (or plug socket)

The only heated water supply is one of those wall mounted water boilers (we do have cold filtered water)

Has anyone figured out a clever way of getting filtered water from a water boiler?

Or any other ingenious solution I haven't thought of?









Cheers


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Is this a staff kitchen area, any Microwave?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

pendragoncs said:


> Is this a staff kitchen area, any Microwave?


Yep, there is a microwave


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Why not heat some of the filtered water in the Microwave.

With a bit of trial and error you could probably work out the right qty and the right time to give you hot water at the correct temp.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

pendragoncs said:


> Why not heat some of the filtered water in the Microwave.
> 
> With a bit of trial and error you could probably work out the right qty and the right time to give you hot water at the correct temp.


Yeah, worth a shot I guess..might try and find a microwavable beaker with a thermometer


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Get one of those neat little on demand hot water devices lol


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Fatboyslim has this thing that quickly heats up a small amount of water (300ml maybe?) and dispenses.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are quite a number of Personal Hot Water Dispensers on the market

Some are adjustable to certain temperatures, making them ideal for aeropress as they will not reach boiling


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> Fatboyslim has this thing that quickly heats up a small amount of water (300ml maybe?) and dispenses.


Sounds great, does it need plugging in?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> There are quite a number of Personal Hot Water Dispensers on the market
> 
> Some are adjustable to certain temperatures, making them ideal for aeropress as they will not reach boiling


Cheers Glenn, do you know of any portable ones (don't have a plug socket at work)?


----------



## pilao (Feb 28, 2013)

We have a T6 which is really good (now seems to be virgin pure https://www.virgin-pure.com/products), you can even set the water temperature, I used it daily for my french press, it uses a UV filter. I have no idea how much they are to run/service etc. , but it's quite a nice contraption.


----------

